# So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!



## Leif (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade beim Surfen auf die Peta Seite gestossen.

Lest mal selbst.

Ist schon verblüffen wenn ein ganzer Verein gleich angezeigt wird.

http://www.peta.de/web/angelverein.3840.html

Was meint ihr?


Lg leif


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Die Typen sind so lästig wie Fliegen in'ner Küche ,..... mit so'ner Klage kommen die niemals durch , weil Gesetzesverstöße nur von Einzelpersonen begangen werden können , .........und ein Angelverein wird wohl kaum zu einer kriminellen Organisation erklärt werden können !

Sie können mit Aussicht auf Erfolg nur einzelne namentlich bekannte Mitglieder anzeigen ,............und bräuchten natürlich auch stichhaltige Beweise !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jens_z (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Das wird auch nur wieder ein Mittel zum Zweck sein!

Das Primäziel bei dieser Aktion wird das Angeln allgemein sein. 
Und so weckt man das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit und schafft sich eine Lobby.


----------



## Boendall (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Darf man nicht so eng sehen, sie wähnen sich im Recht und haben eben Anzeige erstattet. Was dann rauskommt wird man sehen.

1.) Scheinbar weiß Peta nicht, dass es unter gewissen Voraussetzungen erlaubt ist mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln.

2.) Müssen sie erstmal beweisen, dass mit lebenden Köfi geangelt wurde/wird.

3.) Dass deren Meinung nach ALLE Angler den Fisch als lebloses Gemüse sehen sagt eigentlich alles.

4.) Gibt es weit wichtigere und dramatische Ereignisse, die Engagement erfordern als lebende Köfi`s. Natürlich ist Naturschutz wichtig, aber solange auf der Welt Kleinkinder verrecken, weil sie verseuchtes Wasser zu sich nehmen müssen, sehe ich in einem lebenden Köfi nicht den Untergang der Menschheit (auch wenn ich nicht mit lebenden Köfi angle, abgesehen von erlaubten Ausnahmen)


----------



## Leif (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Hi,

also wenn jetzt jeder Trottel den Email schreiben würde und sagt das es sein verein auch amcht.

Brauchen wir neue Staatsanwälte zur Entlastung der alten.

Was willste machen....

Lg leif


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Schade das es bei uns keine Peta typen gibt, ich würde mich liebend gerne mal mit so nen Quatschkopf unterhalten! |krach:

Mal abgesehen davon das die mit den Müll nicht durchkommen, was solls wenn der Köfi noch lebt?!
Kann doch jeder machen wie er will solange man keinen anderen mit reinzieht is mir das egal. Wer erwischt wird selber schuld und wie meine vorposter schon geschrieben haben, es gibt bei weitem wichtigere themen die Strafrechtlich verfolgt gehöhren als ein lumpiger Köfi ob tot oder lebendig!


----------



## andyblub (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Man kann den Berufsrevolutionären nur mit Vernunft und Zurückhaltung entgegentreten. Aktionen, die Hass, Verachtung oder gar Gewalt propagieren sind wenig hilfreich, denn sie erreichen genau das, was sie sich wünschen und erhoffen. Nichts ist eine bessere Pressemitteilung für sie als eine Meldung im Boulevard-Magazin à la "harmloser Tierschutzaktivst von brutalo-Anglern verprügelt".
Die wenigen echten Aktivsten von denen genießen beim Durchschnittsmenschen nicht allzu viel Sympathien, sie gelten der Mehrheit eher als überengagierte Spinner, mit stellenweisen unterstützungswürdigen Ideen, in der Umsetzung und Detailtiefe jedoch zu radikal. Dafür stand die Organisation auch regelmäßig vor Gericht (inkl. der Anklage wg. "Volksverhetzung").

Solch eine Anklage ist sicherlich nervig für den Angelverein und dessen Mitglieder, aber man sollte sie professionell abwickeln und sich nicht in unangemessene, radikalisierende Töne vergreifen - dies würde letztendlich das Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit nachhaltiger verschlechtern als es eine (vermutlich) haltlose Behauptung eines Peta-Aktivisten der ganze Verein würde das Angeln mit lebendigem Köderfisch betreiben, je könnte.


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



andyblub schrieb:


> Man kann den Berufsrevolutionären nur mit Vernunft und Zurückhaltung entgegentreten. Aktionen, die Hass, Verachtung oder gar Gewalt propagieren sind wenig hilfreich, denn sie erreichen genau das, was sie sich wünschen und erhoffen. Nichts ist eine bessere Pressemitteilung für sie als eine Meldung im Boulevard-Magazin à la "harmloser Tierschutzaktivst von brutalo-Anglern verprügelt".
> Die wenigen echten Aktivsten von denen genießen beim Durchschnittsmenschen nicht allzu viel Sympathien, sie gelten der Mehrheit eher als überengagierte Spinner, mit stellenweisen unterstützungswürdigen Ideen, in der Umsetzung und Detailtiefe jedoch zu radikal. Dafür stand die Organisation auch regelmäßig vor Gericht (inkl. der Anklage wg. "Volksverhetzung").
> 
> Solch eine Anklage ist sicherlich nervig für den Angelverein und dessen Mitglieder, aber man sollte sie professionell abwickeln und sich nicht in unangemessene, radikalisierende Töne vergreifen - dies würde letztendlich das Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit nachhaltiger verschlechtern als es eine (vermutlich) haltlose Behauptung eines Peta-Aktivisten der ganze Verein würde das Angeln mit lebendigem Köderfisch betreiben, je könnte.


 
|good:|good:|good:

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## geckokirschblau (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

kam grade auf die seite: www.fischen-tut-weh.de
ich lach mich schlapp!!! 
unbedingt nen blick drauf werfen! 
lohnt sich!!!!

ach so... vereine kann man verklagen weil sie juristische personen sind.


----------



## Norbi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

1.) Scheinbar weiß Peta nicht, dass es unter gewissen Voraussetzungen erlaubt ist mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln.

Moin Boendall,was für Voraussetzungen|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## andy72 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

habt ihr euch mal die klamotten von denen genau angesehen da steht "made in india"oder "made in turkey" das heisst die wollen nicht das fische geangelt werden, wenn aber ihre slogan-shirts in kinderarbeit unter miesesten bedingungen hergestellt werden geht das in ordnung !


----------



## Barschjäger2011 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Sorry leute für meine Meinung aber ich finde Angeln mit lebenden Köfis zum :v...ich angle generell nicht mit köfis...aber das ist eine andere sache...Angeln mit lebenden Ködern und diese zu Quälen ist nicht in meinem Sinne und dies werde ich auch nie tun...ich will jetzt auch keine mittelschwere Discusi auslösen mit "du fängst ja uch fische am Haken" oder sonst so ein unnötiger kram...egal auch jetzt...ich wollte nur sagen ICH FINDS ******** !!


----------



## Boendall (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Norbi schrieb:


> 1.) Scheinbar weiß Peta nicht, dass es unter gewissen Voraussetzungen erlaubt ist mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln.
> 
> Moin Boendall,was für Voraussetzungen|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
Ausnahmeregelungen um die man Ansuchen muss und die von der Behörde erteilt werden können.

Hier z.B. Niedersachsen: http://www.fsv-wissingen.de/tl_files/gewaesser/Gewaesserordnung8.pdf

Von anderen Ländern ganz zu schweigen (Ungarn als Beispiel), aber lassen wir dies mal aussen vor.


----------



## Boendall (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Barschjäger2011 schrieb:


> Sorry leute für meine Meinung aber ich finde Angeln mit lebenden Köfis zum :v...ich angle generell nicht mit köfis...aber das ist eine andere sache...Angeln mit lebenden Ködern und diese zu Quälen ist nicht in meinem Sinne und dies werde ich auch nie tun...ich will jetzt auch keine mittelschwere Discusi auslösen mit "du fängst ja uch fische am Haken" oder sonst so ein unnötiger kram...egal auch jetzt...ich wollte nur sagen ICH FINDS ******** !!


 
Ist deine Meinung und die respektiere ich auch. Ich angle manchmal mit lebenden Köfi wo es erlaubt ist (Ausland, bzw. wenn eine Ausnahme schlagend wird.) Ansonsten fange ich auch meine Hechte mit dem toten Köfi, wo es verboten ist halte ich mich dran, ganz einfache Sache.

Wobei du nach deiner Aussage auch nicht Wurm oder Made angeln darfst, sind ja immerhin auch lebende Köder


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> kam grade auf die seite: www.fischen-tut-weh.de
> ich lach mich schlapp!!!
> unbedingt nen blick drauf werfen!
> lohnt sich!!!!
> ...


 
Komisch , das hier auf'fer Seite noch kein Sponsor erscheint , der Penis-Verlängerungen anbietet:q:q:q:q:q:q!

Nach der Argumentation von PETA dürfte so'ne Firma sich hier ja 'ne goldene Nase verdienen:q:q:q !

Und Kanufahren schadet den Fischbeständen unter Umständen auch , da durch übermäßigen Bootsverkehr auf flacheren , naturbelassenen Flüssen Laichmöglichkeiten zerstört werden !

Was für'n Schwachsinn schreiben die bloß da:q !

Man kann doch aber Vereine nicht für Taten einzelner Mitnehmer verklagen ,  oder#c ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Einige möchten sich doch gern mit solchen leuten unterhalten,unter Komment's in etlichen Anti Videos findet ihr sie,und ihr könnt versuchen ein gespräch zu führen.

Morddrohungen hab ich unter 6 Augen erhalten und ein vernunftiges gespräch mit diesen leuten führen.......ich habs aufgegeben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHOpJCXAfdM


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> was solls wenn der Köfi noch lebt?!
> Kann doch jeder machen wie er will solange man keinen anderen mit reinzieht is mir das egal.
> Wer erwischt wird selber schuld und wie meine vorposter schon geschrieben haben, es gibt bei weitem wichtigere themen die Strafrechtlich verfolgt gehöhren als ein lumpiger Köfi ob tot oder lebendig!




Und so wird die gesamte anglerschaft in den dreck gezogen.
brauchen wir PETA?
nein, solche anglerprofis erledigen das mit links und viel effektiver.

ich glaube aber eher, dass *Anglerprofi05 ein PETA-Agent* ist.


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



gründler schrieb:


> Einige möchten sich doch gern mit solchen leuten unterhalten,unter Komment's in etlichen Anti Videos findet ihr sie,und ihr könnt versuchen ein gespräch zu führen.
> 
> Morddrohungen hab ich unter 6 Augen erhalten und ein vernunftiges gespräch mit diesen leuten führen.......ich habs aufgegeben.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHOpJCXAfdM


 

................ganz schön mutig von den Herrschaften Tierschützern , da auf so'ner Treibjagd 'rumzuschlawenzeln , ......als Jugendlicher hab' ich bei gleicher Gelegenheit fast 'mal 'ne Ladung Schrot eingefangen , .......und das als Treiber , .......echt gefährlich so'was:q !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Wir sollten einfach aufhören, diese Organisation mit dem Betrachtungswinkel zu bewerten, die man normalen Menschen gegenüber anwendet.
Das einzige, was die verdient haben, ist abgrundtiefe Verachtung für ihr propagiertes menschenfeindliches Weltbild.


----------



## Barschjäger2011 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Das ist auch so.. ich angle generell nicht mit lebenden Ködern...aber wie gesagt wer es macht ist auch ok...jeder macht was er für richtig hält und da sollte man jedem gegenüber tollerant sein...also weiterhin Petri Heil und schöne Fische |wavey:


----------



## Siever (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Alter Schwede... . Ich lache mich gerade ultraschlapp!
Wie sind die denn drauf?! Dass es diese hirnrissige Kurze-Penis-Kampagne gegen uns gibt wusste ich ja, nur habe ich mir das jetzt mal angesehen...:q Die "Superhirne" der Peta haben herausgefunden, dass... . Wahnsinn. Der Test ist super. Ich angel, fahre KEINEN Sportwagen und habe mehr als 2 elektrische Werkzeuge. Mein Dingen ist jetzt leider sehr kurz und mir wird nun geraten, nicht mehr zu angeln. Dann würde ich auch nicht mehr nach Toilette riechen|kopfkrat Mann, mann, mann. Arbeiten die Leute da hauptamtlich und verdienen damit etwas???!


----------



## Rotauge28 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Wer regt sich denn über so etwas auf? Gäääähn


----------



## Philla (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Gerüchtenzufolge nehmen alle Peta Mitarbeiter und Aktivisten Drogen, eventuell mal eine Anzeige auf verdacht erstatten ;-)


----------



## Norbi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

@Boendall,Danke für die Info#6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Der Satz sagt viel über PETA aus:
"Unsere PETA-Superhirne haben die Forschungsergebnisse mit der durchschnittlichen Penisgröße von Männern unter einen Hut gebracht und eine Formel entwickelt, mit der nun berechnet werden kann, wie mitfühlende Männer im Vergleich zu denen abschneiden, die unschuldigen Lebewesen Schmerz und Leid zufügen."


----------



## Boendall (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Boendall,Danke für die Info#6


 
Kein Ding|wavey:


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das der ganze Verein Penetranter Einfallsloser Trotteliger Ar...maden getrochneten Mammutkot aus Sibirien raucht.
Gibt es den nix wichtigeres als auf uns Anglern rumzuhacken,wie wäre es mit Gorleben? Da können sie den ganzen Tag in der Erde buddeln...:v


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das der ganze Verein Penetranter Einfallsloser Trotteliger Ar...maden getrochneten Mammutkot aus Sibirien raucht.
> Gibt es den nix wichtigeres als auf uns Anglern rumzuhacken,wie wäre es mit Gorleben? Da können sie den ganzen Tag in der Erde buddeln...:v




Das wäre ein viel zu schwieriges Thema für die Jungs...
Die wissen ganz genau was sie sich zutrauen können. Viel ist´s nicht.|rolleyes


----------



## olaf70 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Als ich den Eröffnungspost gelesen habe, wollte ich auch erst was Lustiges schreiben, so in der Art: "organisiertes Verbrechen unter dem Deckmäntelchen eines Angelvereins" oder so.

Aber irgendwie ist dieser Club langsam überhaupt nicht mehr zum lachen. Es ist schon klar, daß so eine Klage wahrscheinlich sowieso abgewiesen wird. Aber trotzdem wird damit wertvolle Arbeitszeit in den ohnehin schon überlasteten Gerichten verbrannt. Und alles nur für einen zweifelhaften Publicity-Erfolg gegenüber Bevölkerungsgruppen, die sich zum großen Teil den Naturschutz selbst auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.

Wahrscheinlich sitzen die Peta Heinis (und Heininnen) jetzt vorm PC und lachen sich kaputt darüber, daß die "bekloppten" Angler schon wieder auf ihre neueste PR-Aktion so gut anspringen.

Von Geflügelzüchtern gäbe es vermutlich sofort eine Unterlassungsklage. Das wäre ja mal eine Aufgabe für unsere Interessenverbände.

Ich werde in Zukunft auf keinen "Peta Thread" mehr antworten.
Die brauchen die Öffentlichkeit wie die Luft zum atmen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sitzen die Peta Heinis (und Heininnen) jetzt vorm PC und lachen sich kaputt darüber, daß die "bekloppten" Angler schon wieder auf ihre neueste PR-Aktion so gut anspringen.


#6

Jenau so isset !!! Und deshalb verstehe ick nich, warum hier dauernd öffentliche Plattformen für diesen Verein errichtet werden. Bis jetzt 663 Klicks in diesem Thread und jeder Klicker hat sich bestimmt brav die Seite rinjezogen.
Frage: " Wieviele wären ohne solche Veröffentlichung auf die Idee gekommen ?"



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich werde in Zukunft auf keinen "Peta Thread" mehr antworten.
> Die brauchen die Öffentlichkeit wie die Luft zum atmen.




.........ist das Beste was man machen kann !!! :m

Over and Out   |wavey:

Grüßle,    Schlotterschätt


----------



## Streber (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Jenau so isset !!! Und deshalb verstehe ick nich, warum hier dauernd öffentliche Plattformen für diesen Verein errichtet werden. Bis jetzt 663 Klicks in diesem Thread und jeder Klicker hat sich bestimmt brav die Seite rinjezogen.
> Frage: " Wieviele wären ohne solche Veröffentlichung auf die Idee gekommen ?"
> ...


 
da hast du schon recht,
da warten wir mal ab bis der nächste Trööt aufgemacht wird und wie viel Leute da wieder ihren Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Leif (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Hey,

sagt mal geht die Anzeige der Klicks richtig.

hatte dauch mit über 660 gesehen.

15 Minuten später knapp 1450 Klicks.

gehts das?


----------



## Gismo (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

HAHAHA So Ein Dowi das was er meint ist nicht §17 2b sondern §17 2a noch nicht mal richtig lesen kann der aber anschei......


----------



## Zoddl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

@Leif
Warum solls nicht gehen? In jedem PETA - Trööt gibts immer mal ne Stelle zum Lachen... aber hier war leider nix neues dabei


----------



## Zoddl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Hehehehehehehehe....hab doch noch wat neues!

Aber Achtung, Augenkrebs ist vorprogrammiert:
http://www.peta.de/img/mdb/Peta_Bach_72dpi_NEU.jpg

Da hat der laufende Dschungelmeastro wohl ordentlich unter den Robbenbabys aufgeräumt und sich Steak für Steak reingepfiffen??

Oder wie soll ich das Bild mit so ner Wampe verstehen?


Grüzze


----------



## Peter51 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Oder wie soll ich das Bild mit so ner Wampe verstehen?Grüzze



der wird doch aufgepumpt :g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche,wenn ein Borstenvieh sich an ihr reibt...


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> kam grade auf die seite: www.fischen-tut-weh.de
> ich lach mich schlapp!!!
> unbedingt nen blick drauf werfen!
> lohnt sich!!!!
> ...




Wie recht Du hast 

Schaut euch dazu auf www.fischen-tut-weh.de unbedingt " Haben Angler kurze Ruten" an 
|motz:

Ah das tut gut http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/PETA| rolleyes

Tierschutz ist ja eigentlich gut aber sollen wir wegen der Peta alle zu Veganern werden?

Aha ohne Angler(Fischereivereine) würde es zumindest in Tirol sicherlich in den Bächen gar keine Fische mehr geben denn da wird alles besetzt weil es keine Laichmöglichkeiten für die Fische giebt und ich kann mir nicht vortellen das die Peta den Besatz für nur einen einzigen Bach auf dauer finanzieren könnte.

Naja Rohrbomben könnten da natürlich abhilfe schaffen...:q

Gruss

Weisheitsgrante:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Honeyballs Post(#18) trifft ja eigentlich den Nagel auf den Kopf...mit ideologisch vernagelten Menschen kannst du nicht diskutieren.Motto.."wir hören nicht auf Argumente da wir unsere Vorurteile bereits gebildet haben"


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

*Last die Armen Leute doch in Ruh!*

Das sind Menschen die nur Instinkt gesteuert sind und deshalb alles schützen wollen was ihre Mutterinstinkte hervorruft.
Soll ja auch Frauenüberschuß dort geben.:q
Aber einen ausgewogenen Verstand.........,
hoffen wir mal Sie werden einmal erwachsen. 

Schön das diese mit der Natur so gar nichts zu tun haben, ein Grund mehr ans Wasser zu gehen!

Der Ruhe wegen!
:vik:


----------



## Leif (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Hallo,

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand live n Aktion von denen mitbekommen.

Lg leif


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Ja ich - die hatten nen Stand bei uns am Supermarkt.
Unter dem Deckmantel "Tierschutz" zum Spendensammeln...

Da hab ich den Marktleiter drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das vegane Tierrechtler sind und keine Tierschützer - daraufhin mussten sie dann den Stand abbauen und wurden seither nicht mehr gesehen ;-))

Die hatten vom Markt noch nachgefragt bei denen, und zurest sprachen die da immer nur von Tierschutz. Erst als die dann konkret nachfragten, gaben die es zu...

Ich kann halt diese spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer nicht ab und sah mich halt gezwungen einzuschreiten..


----------



## Boendall (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hehehehehehehehe....hab doch noch wat neues!
> 
> Aber Achtung, Augenkrebs ist vorprogrammiert:
> http://www.peta.de/img/mdb/Peta_Bach_72dpi_NEU.jpg
> ...


 
Auffahrunfall=> Airbag aufgegangen


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Ins nächste Djungelcamp von unseren Vorzeigetierrechtler  http://www.peta.de/img/mdb/Peta_Bach_72dpi_NEU.jpg
wird auch der bekennende Veganer Reiner Langhans (Exkomunarde)
einziehen,um armen Kängurus die Köten wegzufressen,oder auch wahlweise mit einem Bad in Kakerlaken, ihre Luxuskörper diesen Tierchen zuzumuten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Moin,

Na, besser als mit so einem weltweit öffentlich lesbaren Thread und solchen Postings:



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Schade das es bei uns keine Peta typen gibt, ich würde mich liebend gerne mal mit so nen Quatschkopf unterhalten! |krach:
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon das die mit den Müll nicht durchkommen, was solls wenn der Köfi noch lebt?!
> Kann doch jeder machen wie er will solange man keinen anderen mit reinzieht is mir das egal. Wer erwischt wird selber schuld und wie meine vorposter schon geschrieben haben, es gibt bei weitem wichtigere themen die Strafrechtlich verfolgt gehöhren als ein lumpiger Köfi ob tot oder lebendig!


 
... kann man der PETA wirklich nicht mehr zuarbeiten! #q


Bravo, Jungs! 



Achim


----------



## Walstipper (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Peta? http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=

Ab Minute 11.


----------



## Bigone (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Angler haben kurze Ruten--- geile Kampagne!!!!! Meine Rute ist teleskopierbar, damit kann ich einen gefrorenen Acker pflügen. Diese Peta "Menschen" verlieren jeglichen Bezug zur Realität, Angeln besteht nicht nur aus FLEISCHMACHEN, sondern vorallem aus der Ruhe und der Zeit die man als Ausgleich zum Job und Streß findet. Sämtliche Naturschutzprojekte ( Eisvogelnisthilfen, Lachsansiedlung, renaturierung von Bachläufen,Fischtreppen usw......)werden schlichtweg ignoriert, der Angler wird als meuchelnder Störenfried in der Natur dargestellt. Diskriminierung vom übelsten, der Aufruf: Auf Angelmessen  stören, Angelvereine genau beobachten und Anzuzeigen erinnert schon etwas an die Zeit zwischen 1933-1945.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Bigone schrieb:


> der Aufruf: Auf Angelmessen stören, Angelvereine genau beobachten und Anzuzeigen erinnert schon etwas an die Zeit zwischen 1933-1945.


 

Und hinzu kommt sie finden immer mehr Anhänger........

Es ist ja nicht nur Petraaa,es gibt da sooooooooooviele die mittlerweile im Kampf gegen Angler sind,selbst unter uns sind welche zu finden.

Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt so auf Jahre gesehen,man kann auch immer leicht sagen nix gehört nix gesehen reden lassen und einfach weitermachen (Kampflos hingeben),wer dann die Vorteile nutzt ob wir oder die sehen wir in Zukunft.


|wavey:


----------



## Tate (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Werde wohl auch mal die Peta verklagen müssen. Grund, vorantreiben das Tiere hungern müssen. Die fressen doch meiner Nahrung das Gras weg.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Peta? http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=
> 
> Ab Minute 11.



Southpark #6 die von Whale Whors ist auch gut

Kotstulle oder Rieseneinlauf Also ich würde Letzteres bevorzugen 

Schaut Euch die Folge an und immer fleisig Wählen gehen 

Ab min 14 wirds geil und dann werden alle PETA Mitglieder niedergemäht. |supergri Ist gas geil.


So genug mit Southpark.

Aber es kommt doch immer wieder vor (z.B vor einiger zeit in der Schweiz mit dem 1.40m Hecht) dass Tierschützer Angler wegen nicht öffentlich überall an den Pranger stellen. Könnte man die dann nicht wegen "Schlechter Nachrede" Verklagen? |kopfkrat

Gruss 

Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Zoddl (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat eigentlich schon mal jemand live n Aktion von denen mitbekommen.
> 
> Lg leif


Jepp! Ich hab mich ganz nett an ihren Infostand bitten lassen und dort hat man mich über bestialische Massentierhaltung aufgeklärt. Gab auch lecker Tee! War ganz interessant und hab sogar nen Flyer für ihre kommende Pelzaktion bekommen. Und dann wolltense ne Spende und meinen Willy... ähhh... Autogramm halt.
Erst dann hab ich gefragt, ob meine Lederhose (die hatte ich ja schliesslich die ganze Zeit an) in Ordnung geht. Der Blick von der süssen Spinatwachtel :l war spitze... aber cool isse dennoch geblieben.


Und natürlich auf Messen.
Die ersten Male hatte die Security des Veranstalters noch ausgereicht, um auf unsere veganen Mit - Pflänzchen aufzupassen. Das letzte Mal wars ein Polizeieinsatz von mind. 40 Beamten. Muss auch nicht sein... dafür machen se aber jedesmal jetzt auch ne schöne Demo mit guter Musik und lustigen Kostümen. Und natürlich lustigen Transparenten.

Bei soviel Kreativität haben die wahrscheinlich auch überhaupt gar keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln. Das wird das Problem sein!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Peta? http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=
> 
> Ab Minute 11.


Das ist zu gut!#6


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und sah mich halt gezwungen einzuschreiten..


Und es fiel dir schwer, nicht wahr? 

Aber 'Veganer' sind ja auch schon wieder out. Es geht noch besser: hatte heute den Stern Nr. 52 (Ausgabe 22.12.) in der Hand. 
Da war ein Bericht über eine Trulla drin, die Schritt für Schritt zum Veganer wurde.
_(Ist für mich ok, jeder für sich wie er mag, hab ich nix gegen, nur der Missionierungsdrang ist für mich unerträglich, vom Fanatismus ganz zu schweigen)_. Aber die berichtete vom nächsten Schritt: 
der 'fruktalen' Ernährung! (oder wars 'fructalen'?)
Heißt: auch Pflanzenprodukte werden nur noch gegessen, wenn die Pflanze selbst darunter nicht "leidet" oder gar stirbt. 
Also: Obst, Pilze, etc. ja - Kartoffeln, Möhren, etc. nein.
Hat man da noch Worte... außer:
|muahah:


----------



## kgbbg (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Ja, habt Ihr denn noch nie den Spinat schreien gehört, wenn er geerntet wird....? 
Irgendwer hat mal irgendwo geschrieben, man soll sich nicht mit Idioten (oder Fanatikern) einlassen - sie ziehen einen auf ihr Niveau und schlagen uns dann mit ihrer Erfahrung....


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Gibt jetzt sogar Leute die sich nur von *LICHT* ernähren.|sagnix

Das muss ich mal ausprobieren wobei wenns nicht klappt.|gaehn:#u


----------



## Zoddl (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



kgbbg schrieb:


> Ja, habt Ihr denn noch nie den Spinat schreien gehört, wenn er geerntet wird....?
> Irgendwer hat mal irgendwo geschrieben, man soll sich nicht mit Idioten (oder Fanatikern) einlassen - *sie ziehen einen auf ihr Niveau und schlagen uns dann mit ihrer Erfahrung*....


Der Spruch ist der absolute Kracher! Vor allem wenn man sich das mit den Testversionensexemplaren der BETA vorstellt. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## alechandros (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Auszug aus "Landesfischereiverordnung - Baden - Württemberg"

(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen. (4) Zehnfüßige Süßwasserkrebse oder Teile davon dürfen nur als Köder verwendet werden, wenn sie zuvor abgekocht oder in sonstiger Weise keimfrei gemacht wurden.

Ist doch ganz einfach: ohne einen vernünftigen Grund ist das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen nicht erlaubt, mit einem vernünftigen Grund ist das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen erlaubt.

Ein vernünftiger Grund ist wenn z.B. der Fischereimeister der Meinung ist in dem See ist einen ausgewachsener Hecht, der mehr Schaden macht als Nutzen bringt und es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt diesen Hecht zu fangen ausser mit einem lebendigem Köderfisch, dann darf man wohl mit einem lebendigem Köderfisch angeln. Sozusagen ein Problemhecht Namens Bruno.


----------



## franny (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

naja punkt 1: ich würds ja gern vermeiden hier was zu posten... ist ja schließlich, wenn auch ungewollt, reine propaganda^^

punkt 2: (ich hab das selbe glaub ich schon mal geposted aber ich finds jedesmal witzig^^) man sollte die leute von peta mal persönlich ansprechen und sie fragen ob sie denken, dass tiere die selbe bedenken haben wenn eines (löwe bär nilpferd usw...) die chance hat sich n menschen einzuverleiben... das gesicht würd ich zu gern sehn xD. ich würd mich auch drauf freuen die darauf folgenden argumente zu zerpflücken :-D

punkt 3: ich meine was wirdn das wenns fertich is? wir sind auch nur tiere und so spielt eben die natur... der stärkere frisst den schwächeren... wenn wir uns nich bewiesen hätten würdn wir noch auf bäumen leben und hoffen das uns kein raubtier frisst

soviel dazu, ich hoffe die leutchen von peta lesen das und freuen sich drüber xD

mfg, franny

ps: durch nilpferde sterbem jährlich mehr menschen als durch haie... und nilpferde fressen auch mal aas wenn grad nix anderes da is


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

was wir auf jeden fall versuchen sollten ist


nicht dümmer als PETA zu argumentieren
uns nicht pöbelhafter und peinlicher darzustellen als PETA
auf "dicke eier" in den posts verzichten, an denen der dünnste PETAner uns aufhängen könnte
PETA einfach zu ignorieren
jedem außenstehenden wortgewaltig den eindruck aufzuzwingen, dass "Angeln ein Unterschichtenphänomen" ist.
einfach bestehende gesetzliche regelungen hier nicht dummdreist in frage zu stellen.
als beispiel die aussage eines selbsternannten "anglerprofis" : "_was solls wenn der Köfi noch lebt?!_"

ich finde, wer so dicke eier hat, der sollte auch seinen namen und anschrift posten.

dann wüssten wir wenigstens, wem wir die nächste harte gesetzliche einschränkung mit zu verdanken haben.
kann doch gar nicht sein, dass meine anglerkollegen so dumm sind, PETA auch noch die argumente gegen uns frei haus zu liefern.

oder doch?


----------



## Zusser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Jose schrieb:


> was wir auf jeden fall versuchen sollten ist [..]


Wie passt dein intelligenter Beitrag hier zu dem, was du im 'Fischerprüfungsthread' gepostet hast?



jedem außenstehenden wortgewaltig den eindruck aufzuzwingen, dass "Angeln ein Unterschichtenphänomen" ist.
Das ist 'uns' im Fischerprüfungsthread sehr gut gelungen, Mission Acccomplished


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Wie passt dein intelligenter Beitrag hier zu dem, was du im 'Fischerprüfungsthread' gepostet hast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recht einfach: 
jemanden einfach so als unterschichtler zu bezeichnen ist in meinen augen  diffamierung/diskriminierung.


unter kollegen sich über das verhalten auszutauschen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass bestimmte verhaltensweisen anderen es so verdammt einfach machen, uns als "unterschichtler" zu diffamieren, ist ok.

ich sehe da keinen widerspruch - es ist eben gesellschaftliche realität, dass einige sich erhaben fühlen über die, die sie als unterschicht diffamieren.

und das perfiderweise angesichts einer tatsächlich vorhandenen schichtung in sachen bildung und geld.
das ist aber etwas anderes, ist eine sachliche feststellung.

dies dann aber in die kategorien "wertvoll", "weniger wert", "unwert" demagogisch umzumünzen, das kann ich nun gar nicht leiden und so stehen lassen, und das sollte auch keiner ,nicht nur hier im board , unwidersprochen stehen lassen.

(du huchen-verteidiger, du 

falls ich deine anspielung auf den trööt falsch verstanden haben sollte, ich kann mich an keinen meiner posts dort erinnern, der der PETA dienen könnte.  oder hilf mich aufs fahrrad...


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



jens_z schrieb:


> Das wird auch nur wieder ein Mittel zum Zweck sein!
> 
> Das Primäziel bei dieser Aktion wird das Angeln allgemein sein.
> Und so weckt man das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit und schafft sich eine Lobby.


 

dadrauf antworte ich nur das : 

http://gsm-ev.de/2010/02/14/die-schleichende-vermullung-der-meere/#q

viel schlimmer als die paar Köderfische !|rolleyes

Grüße Andrea


----------



## Peter51 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Jose schrieb:


> was wir auf jeden fall versuchen sollten ist
> 
> 
> nicht dümmer als PETA zu argumentieren




das hat ma nin einem Forum nicht im Griff, außer, man sortiert unkommentiert entsprechende Beiträge.      



> uns nicht pöbelhafter und peinlicher darzustellen als PETA


 
Geht auch nicht, weil, bei uns sind viele Heranwachsende und Jugendliche bei der Peta sind es meistens geschulte Erwachsene und ein paar Fantasten.


> auf "dicke eier" in den posts verzichten, an denen der dünnste PETAner uns aufhängen könnte


Deshalb sollte sortiert werden.




> PETA einfach zu ignorieren



Geht nicht weil zu viele Personen lesen können und sich schon über geringste Kleinigkeiten aufregen. Im Grunde sind es immer nur Einzelpersonen die sich etwas anlasten müssen unter dem Deckmantel der Gesinnungsbezeichnung so auch die Peta ./. Angler





> jedem außenstehenden wortgewaltig den eindruck aufzuzwingen, dass "Angeln ein Unterschichtenphänomen" ist.



Genau, der Angler ist sauber, hygienisch, seriös und mit einer sehr hohen Technologie ausgestattet. Also Rundum ein anerkannter Sport. #t




> einfach bestehende gesetzliche regelungen hier nicht dummdreist in frage zu stellen.



Du kannst ein fließendes Gewässer schwerlich aufhalten, eher umleiten und in eine andere Richtung führen. Gibt es Foren wo Petaner sich über Angler aufregen? 




> als beispiel die aussage eines selbsternannten "anglerprofis" : "_was solls wenn der Köfi noch lebt?!_"



was ist daran verkehrt? Die moralsiche Betrachtungsweise?
Zappelt der KöFi weniger wenn er am Schwanz einen Gummiring hat der mit der Hauptschnurr verbunden wird?  





> ich finde, wer so dicke eier hat, der sollte auch seinen namen und anschrift posten.



Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal an einem Baggersee gebadet und auf der Decke bauchlinks gelegen meinen Kopfnachbarn, welcher ca. 5m weg lag, in die Herrenabteilung schauen durfen, Heidewitzka da simma aber blaß geworden.... nur, die Größe ist unwichtig, was aus dem Mund rauskommt, respektive, was in die Tastatur gekloppt wird, ist wichtiger.



> dann wüssten wir wenigstens, wem wir die nächste harte gesetzliche einschränkung mit zu verdanken haben.
> kann doch gar nicht sein, dass meine anglerkollegen so dumm sind, PETA auch noch die argumente gegen uns frei haus zu liefern. oder doch?


Es gab mal eine Zeit da haben die Nichtraucher, als eine kleine Lobby, angefangen gegen uns Raucher anzustinken. Der Raucher hat erstmal nur geschmunzelt und gelacht. Aus dem "Abwinken und die können uns nichts" sind nun handfeste Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen worden, es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern und man ist kriminell wenn man raucht?
Es ist also an der Zeit sich schon jetzt Gedanken machen zu müssen wie man Qualifiziert Kontra gibt.


----------



## Peter51 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> dadrauf antworte ich nur das :
> 
> http://gsm-ev.de/2010/02/14/die-schleichende-vermullung-der-meere/#q
> 
> ...


 
ich habe nur ein Wort gelesen "Zivilisationsmüll" und es reichte mir. Wieso? Na weil Fischschutz nichts mit einer Überbevölkerung und dem was alles dahinter steckt, gemein haben kann.


----------



## Leif (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Hallo,


das wollte ich euch noch zeigen.

Was wollen die eigentlich?

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...h/PETA-zeigt-Rekord-Angler-an_aid_907949.html

Lg Leif


----------



## olaf70 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben.
Aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=PETA

Sorry, falls das schon mal gepostet sein sollte.


----------



## Peter51 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das wollte ich euch noch zeigen.
> ...


 
Jedes Teil hat 2 Enden, die eine ist hier die Propaganda des Erfolges, die andere Seite die der Gegner was in diesem Fall der Tierschützer ist. 

Dank Pressefreiheit und Profilsüchtigkeit haben die Beteiligten alles der Peta geliefert was die zur lückenlosen Anzeige benötigen, leider.

Auf der einen Seite wünsch ich denen Glück bei der nun kommenden Verhandlung und auf der anderen Seite werde ich nicht -sollte ich mal solch einen Fang haben- an die Presse oder Angler-Fachzeitschrift gehen und mich anbieten. Schon allein wegen diesem Deinem Bericht hier. 
Mir reicht es wenn mein Vereinsvorstand Bescheid weis und den anderen Mitgliedern, die mich kennen, dies mitteilt.


----------



## Seefliege (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

|wavey:

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...iesenfang-keine-Tierquaelerei_aid_942646.html

Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt ... :m


----------



## Peter51 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben.
> Aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> http://esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=PETA
> ...


 
war zumindest mir neu, was Peta überhaupt ist und macht. 
Interessiert mich im Grunde nicht so.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, eigentlich wollte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben.
> Aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> http://esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=PETA
> ...


 
Zitat aus dem Link :

".....ihr Ziel(von PETA) ist ein Wertewandel in der Gesellschaft , bei dem Mensch und Tier auf eine Stufe gestellt werden sollen !"

Zitatende .

Wo ist das Problem , ............unzählige Menschen weltweit sterben an Hunger , Durst , Seuchen und in Kriegen und bei anderen Gewalttaten , .......leben in Unfreiheit , werden gefoltert , ausgebeutet und unterdrückt !

Demzufolge ist doch dieser im Zitat niedergelegte Wunsch-Zustand schon längst(oder immer noch) erreicht und PETA demzufolge total überflüssig !

Wobei ich noch anmerken möchte , das der Mensch im Vergleich zu anderen Lebewesen von allen sicherlich am allermeisten leidet , da er einfach die höchstentwickelte Kreatur auf diesem Planeten ist , ..............und es macht dabei keinen Unterschied , ob man dieses von einem religiösen oder auch von einem naturwissenschaftlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet .

......nur 'n bißchen philosophischer Sarkasmus meinerseits , ......es ist zwar sehr , sehr traurig ,....... aber wahr !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Peter51 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



diemai schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch anmerken möchte , das der Mensch im Vergleich zu anderen Lebewesen von allen sicherlich am allermeisten leidet , da er einfach die höchstentwickelte Kreatur auf diesem Planeten ist ,


 
der oder diemai, ich beweifle mal das der Mensch das höchstentwickelte Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten ist.
Geruchssinn, total verkümmert.
Sehsinn, eingeschränktes Sehvermögen.
Tast/Fühlsinn sind auch eingeschränkt.
Geschwindigkeit beim Rennen, da ist ne Biene schneller
Fliegen können, total versagt.
Anpassungsfähigkeiten, total verkümmert.
Egoismus, total übertrieben.
Geltungsbedürfnis, total übertrieben.

Intelligenz, paßt, kein Tier ist Intelligenter wie der Mensch.


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Intelligenz, paßt, kein Tier ist Intelligenter wie der Mensch.



ALS... Es heißt "als". 

Und ja, ich weiß - keiner mag Klug*******r...


----------



## Peter51 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> ALS... Es heißt "als".
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß - keiner mag Klug*******r...


 
achso, ALS ich damals WIE ein Tier gestunken habe hab ich mich mit Alsterwasser gewaschen.  

Komma vergessen?


----------



## PapaBear (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

PETA ist doch harmlos. Die von amnesty international sind viel schlimmer. Die Idioten wollten mich nämlich schon anzeigen. Ich war mit meinen Kindern ( 4 und 1 Jahr alt) im Toy`s r us Spielzeug shoppen. Als wir dort wieder raus sind, kam eine ziemlich aufgetakelte Trulla auf uns zu und wollte ne Umfrage starten. Als ich nach dem Thema fragte bekam ich zur Antwort: Sind Sie nicht auch der Meinung das verurteilte pädophile wieder mehr in die Gesellschaft eingebunden werden müssen? Wie gesagt ich wa mit meinen Kindern dort. Nachdem ich meine Fassung wieder erlangte und meine Kinder im Auto bei laufendem Radio verstaut hatte, sagte ich Ihr meine Meinung zu dem Thema. Einschließlich der Äusserung das ich bei entsprechender Gesetzesänderung der erste Bewerber auf den Posten des Scharfrichters wäre. Und was Sie mich denn nun könnte. Darauf schrie Sie was von Anzeige und Klage und Blah Blah. Also es gibt noch andere Spinner auf der Welt.


----------



## PapaBear (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Übrigens wollte Sie mich nicht anzeigen wegen dem was Sie mich mal gekonnt hätte.


----------



## MikeJJ (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Peta? http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=
> 
> Ab Minute 11.



klasse !!  

die folge kannte ich nicht - danke


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: So wird ein ganzer Verein in den Dreck gezogen!*

Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu,ich spende Monatlich gewise summen an den WWF.Und sorge so auch für weniger Tierquälerrei(Man bedenke das bei der rodung von anbauflächen unzählige Tiere grundlos getötet werden.
Das ist an sich schon Tierlieb, aber ich versuche in zukunft meine Fischmahlzeiten durch das Angeln zu erhalten, damit die Tiere nicht in zu engen Aquakulturen gezüchtet werden müssen und das Futter für diese aus dem Meer gezogen wird, was ja auch mit vielen Qualen verbunden ist.
Ich meine Woraus besteht fischmehl???
Ich verstehe nicht das sich eine Gruppe veganer und vegaterier gegen jeden richtet der nicht von der Natur abweichen möchte.
Der Mensch ist ein Alles fresser sein körper ist dazu ausgebildet um Tierische Proteine aufzunehmen und ich sehe es nicht ein mich wegen der meinung anderer umzustellen.
Wenn man mich Fragt treiben die netten Herren der Peta eindeutig zu weit und wir müssten mal gegen diese Protestieren.
Wenn die netten leute der Peta sich mit den leuten auseinander setzen die den Tieren wirklich schaden fände ich das in Ordnung und würde das Unterstützen.
Artgerechte Haltung von nutztieren ist ein muss!
Aber das man schon gegen die Hobby's aderer Menschen vorgeht akzeptiere ich nicht.
Ich bin mir sicher das ich genügend Argumente vorbringen könnte gegen einen der Peta das ich meine Fische selbst fange und nicht vorgefertigte Filets kaufe.
Mein Tipp falls es wirklich mal Probleme mit solchen leuten geben sollte, dann informiert euch davor ausreichend über deren Arbeit um wenns darauf ankommt mit gegenargumenten Punkten zu können.
So mein Senf ist dabei.^^
Grüße


----------

